# Worldmark Marina Dunes



## rad.travel.dad (Nov 11, 2021)

I'm looking to rent a stay at the WorldMark Marina Dunes in Marina, California for January 12-17. If anyone has this property available, please DM me.


----------



## loosefeet (Dec 6, 2021)

This will be a long shot.  Most of Marina Dunes reservations book up 13 months in advance--very little available after that--sometimes a day or a few if someone cancels.
I have WM--but what you want is not available at this time.  It's tough to get into that resort.


----------

